

The Decline and Fall of 'Draw Something' - chris123
http://www.theatlanticwire.com/technology/2012/05/decline-and-fall-draw-something/51792/

======
chris123
How fitting the name "OMGPOP" turned out to be.

~~~
rhizome
Sounds like they sold at just the right moment.

------
drcube
I just downloaded this game the other day. It was fun for awhile (it still
kinda is), but there are only so many words. I get repeats every day. And some
words are just bizarre. How am I supposed to draw iCarly (some Nickelodeon
show), when my opponent and I are both over the age of 13?

I assume Zynga's CEO didn't ever play the game. I knew it wouldn't last the
first day I played it.

~~~
goochtek
Agreed. Some of the words are ridiculous. The repeats are so bad after a few
days playing, you didn't even have to try any more.

The free version was acceptable in the beginning. They show ads in return for
it being free. I get that. I am fine with that. Then, it got to the stage
where they were FORCING ads down your throat after every turn. It became
unplayable, so I just removed it from my phone.

------
bradleyland
A drop from 14.5M to 10M is significant, but that graph is misleading because
of the y-axis range. It only shows the range between 15M and 10M. 10M users is
still nothing to scoff at. I think it was inevitable that the initial hype
would wear off a little and the game would settle in to a smaller, dedicated
fan base.

------
robryan
I would be very surprised if Zynga didn't consider this kind of a growth/
decline curve when buying. This is very common in viral spreading Facebook and
iPhone games which zynga have many.

------
aresant
"The game's popularity peaked almost exactly on the day that the company was
bought"

Given the timing did the new association with Zynga hurt them? Seems like
consumers, in general, are probably not that in tune with the press but this
all went pretty mainstream, and Zynga's rep seems to be taking blows at all
levels now . . .

Also appears from the recent reviews that lots of folks are having issues with
crashing:

[http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/draw-something-
free/id4886282...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/draw-something-
free/id488628250?mt=8)

~~~
robryan
Doubt that would be the primary driver, the average app user just wouldn't be
that in time with behind the scenes movement. Nothing was put in app or in the
download description to indicate that it was now a Zynga property.

~~~
dfxm12
Shortly after Zynga bought OMGPOP, my profile disappeared. If I wanted to play
games, I would have had to create a new profile with no way of knowing if all
of my coins/colors/current games would carry over.

I didn't care enough to sign up, and this time around I was forced to link it
to either my email address or Facebook, which I did _not_ want to do (before I
could just create a username without linking it to anything else).

This friction is what led to my uninstall and is no doubt a consequence of the
sale.

